# LED Moonlights



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

So I've decided to replace my T5 lighting on the 180g tank with some LED fixtures from Frank (aQ.LED). Unfortunately the fixtures I'm going to go with due to the plants don't have a blue or moonlight feature. My discus enjoy the moonlight and a few of them actually only will eat when the moonlight is on. So looking for good but cheap options to moonlight a 6'x2'x2' tank for just a moonlight.

Any suggestions?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The surface mounted diodes (12v, low amperage) that are used as lighting strips in cars work well based on their cheap price. They're typically water proof too. I used something similar in my 29g tank. I found it too bright for the tank size though.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

effox said:


> The surface mounted diodes (12v, low amperage) that are used as lighting strips in cars work well based on their cheap price. They're typically water proof too. I used something similar in my 29g tank. I found it too bright for the tank size though.


Thanks,

your 29g was that 18" deep and how much did you actually add to it that made it to bright? =)


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Will this work for u?

Scroll to bottom of the page....
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/120g-reef-new-pics-17543/index18.html


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It was the biocube 29g, so 18" ish (maybe 19 or 20 if I recall correctly) sounds about right.

It was the first mod I made to it. Don't remember exactly how much I used, but there was a lot left from my small tank. I ran it horizontally and tried to keep it around the front, (mainly the center) and the back so it wouldn't block the CF's or cast shadows.

I ended up replacing it with a blue cold cathode tube because I didn't like how I did it, but that was brighter. Maybe that's the "too bright" I am thinking of.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

JTang said:


> Will this work for u?
> 
> Scroll to bottom of the page....
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/120g-reef-new-pics-17543/index18.html





effox said:


> It was the biocube 29g, so 18" ish (maybe 19 or 20 if I recall correctly) sounds about right.
> 
> It was the first mod I made to it. Don't remember exactly how much I used, but there was a lot left from my small tank. I ran it horizontally and tried to keep it around the front, (mainly the center) and the back so it wouldn't block the CF's or cast shadows.
> 
> I ended up replacing it with a blue cold cathode tube because I didn't like how I did it, but that was brighter. Maybe that's the "too bright" I am thinking of.


Thanks effox and jtang, those smd led look like they will do just fine especially now that I've seen what they do on your tank jtang which is same depth as mine and will almost be same setup in the hood! I'm looking at ordering probably from dealextreme.com 2 16ft rolls of blue (460nm) led, 1 at 36w and other at 90w, about $28 each. Will see which one suites the tank without being over or underpowered and who knows maybe have to use a mixture of the two to get it just right!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

48 LED BAR Strip Blue Aquarium Fish Tank Decorative Light Power Adapter DC 12V | eBay

I bought the one above. Mine is LED, not SMD. It comes with adapter and a 20" strip. Then I bought 2x 48" strips for under $10 each n solder them to the same adapter.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Awhile back a member on here mentioned Ikea having strip LED lights that worked perfect aswell. You might of already decided on the other ones but I figured I'd mention the ones at Ikea. You were able to change the colors of the LED's. They were pretty neat looking and reasonably priced. They might not sell them anymore.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I saw a Sylvania kit from Costco on the weekend that was a long multi segment flexible strip Led kit. Infinitely adjustable in colour and intensity too. I had bought one a while back to use as accent lighting for my son's room. I think it was $30. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> Awhile back a member on here mentioned Ikea having strip LED lights that worked perfect aswell. You might of already decided on the other ones but I figured I'd mention the ones at Ikea. You were able to change the colors of the LED's. They were pretty neat looking and reasonably priced. They might not sell them anymore.


http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank...i-baby-frontosa-still-alive-40490/index7.html

Yeah not sure if they still sell them. I bought mine 5 yrs ago...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe those are the "dioder" strips. Saw them not too long ago at ikea.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

i bought a bunch of led strip lights (smd) off ebay and used them on my edge, problem is after almost a year the intensity has faded quite a bit and the plants are starting to show it now. there is an led place on kingsway by metrotown that can do anything with led. they have a website called skylightled i think it was. seems like a better option to ebay.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Check these ones out: http://www.fishbowl-innovations.com/p/90/moontube-moon-controller

I've used them before and they were great. Even follows the lunar cycle.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

shady280 said:


> i bought a bunch of led strip lights (smd) off ebay and used them on my edge, problem is after almost a year the intensity has faded quite a bit and the plants are starting to show it now. there is an led place on kingsway by metrotown that can do anything with led. they have a website called skylightled i think it was. seems like a better option to ebay.


Just looked at their webpage, pretty much anything beside the smd strip light would be custom through them based on what is on their site. That would probably put it out of the question just based on price.



target said:


> Check these ones out: Fishbowl Innovations. Ion Moon Controller System | Advanced lunar cycle controller for Ion Moonlights
> 
> I've used them before and they were great. Even follows the lunar cycle.


Looks interesting, only concern would be they don't look like they cover much area based on their pictures so I'd probably end up needing 5 or more of the extensions to cover the tank and at that point becomes to expensive. I do like idea of being able to put them in the water and they could be used as accent lighting if you could scape so they are hidden.

As mentioned before for my application I've gone with 2 strips from dx.com 1 at 36w and other at 90w for $28 a roll. I purchased a 96w dimmer with remote for $7 from ebay last night and 12v adapters are about $8 locally. I'm going to test the 36w first see if it is bright enough for what i need if not use the 90w strip instead and adjust with the dimmer.

oh if that $28 a roll seems expensive compared to ebay its not bad 80% on ebay are only 20w-24w per strip for $6-$10 and rest didn't usually state what their wattage is.

Instead of closing this thread I think it would be beneficial to leave it open as good ideas are still coming in and who knows a year from now might need a upgrade of lighting or new tank and sure options will change!


----------

